# Muskegon Wastewater 2019



## Far Beyond Driven

While I'm at it. MWW opens Saturday. Drove through last week and there was a good amount of birds. Will probably be hay fields only for the mean while, so plan accordingly. Hedge clippers and green tall grass on the edge of the fields are your friends.


----------



## Highball28

Roll call?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt.tzew

I'm out. Good luck everybody!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator

I’ll be there. Need a good tan.


----------



## Highball28

Draw 5, my first choice field and second choice field were both taken so we went with option 3, a wet zone, and did ok. 3 mallards and 2 bonus geese. Cloud cover would have been nice right away in the morning. Had shooting time been 10 minutes prior we would have shot a 4 man in 3 or 4 flocks, hundreds of mallards on us at once.. still had a great hunt though, felt good to be back.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We called no joy after scouting last night wasn't productive. Getting some capital to trade against future hunts when the weather is better.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

The Miata. You have cool rides.


----------



## goosemanrdk

Highball28 said:


> Draw 5, my first choice field and second choice field were both taken so we went with option 3, a wet zone, and did ok. 3 mallards and 2 bonus geese. Cloud cover would have been nice right away in the morning. Had shooting time been 10 minutes prior we would have shot a 4 man in 3 or 4 flocks, hundreds of mallards on us at once.. still had a great hunt though, felt good to be back.
> View attachment 444689
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Couldn't get those birds prior to shooting time to land and stay in the decoys?


----------



## Highball28

goosemanrdk said:


> Couldn't get those birds prior to shooting time to land and stay in the decoys?


Some did for a bit. Wish I had thought of your trick with the spinners to lay them on the ground and turn them off. I don't know if that's what did it but they just didn't seem all that comfortable being right next to our feet. Once we lit in to the first flock (and didn't shoot great) the flight was pretty much over.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Far Beyond, great picture of success. Do you use a layout blind or was there a row of cover? I have yet to hunt there.


----------



## Highball28

MILONEWOLF said:


> Far Beyond, great picture of success. Do you use a layout blind or was there a row of cover? I have yet to hunt there.


Layout blinds. Some standing corn strips when corn starts coming down, but use them at your own discretion. Birds get wise pretty quick.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Thanks. The Miata was my wife's present for twenty years of putting up with my shenanigans.

But I think the congrats go to Highball this weekend. He worked hard to get those birds and then posted up a report.


Also sometimes the wind doesn't work quite right for the corn strip. 18 on a south wind for example, birds are coming from the south so your decoys would be on the far side of the strip from them as they run east west in that zone. Or you can set your decoys 70 yards in front of the strip to the south and shoot birds on the swing...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Its all hay right now. Then the beans will get cut which is even harder to hide in especially after they till and seed them. The corn may be another month yet. It's nice but tricky as the harvest rolls as the fields keep changing.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I hope to be up there for the afternoon hunt on Saturday. Anyone have tips or insight on the hunting so far? 
Sadly I have to attend a last minute birthday party at the in-laws, so Sunday is gone, so badly gone.


----------



## Highball28

No hunt there sunday anyway. Layout blind is a necessity. Scouting the day before is crucial as there are birds to be shot but they are already pretty stale. Solos have to pick on standby after the draw, Saturday is also a youth priority draw so any party with a youth will pick first, then normal parties, then solos.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28

Saturday afternoon this time of year I wouldn't expect more than 4-6 parties.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Good to know about the youth hunt. Were all the fields taken? Any leftovers for solo hunters?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

A couple years ago I went solo on the youth hunt. After the youth draw, after the party draw I still got my zone I wanted. It was overlooked because it only had a few birds. When you're solo you don't need many for a good hunt. I shot my twenty and walked out one duck shy of a then 6/2 limit.

But you gotta know where the birds are to do that. Looking at the kill chart will tell you where they have been...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

There's 50+ fields currently available. You'll always be able to get a field.

Bring a hedge clippers and steal something green from the edge of the field or a different field with the same cover.


----------



## waxico

What is this kill chart you speak of?


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Thank you! The kill chart, if it is similar to Todd Farm, it lists the fields and dates and how many birds killed. After a few hunts you can start to see patterns to where birds are going.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

I know. It was my attempt at humor. Being a Harsens guy, they did away with them. It’s a sore subject for many that hunt there. To overcome this, I simply built a network of people I can ask. I can see how it would help hunters new to the area.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

No, you can see where the birds have been getting killed.

There's all likelihood big number blew up that field and changed the pattern. We shot 19 in an obscure zone once and it went early in the next three draws and no one shot a bird. 

There's a chance someone posted a zero and they just sucked in a good field. Flared all the birds. Set the spread wrong. Or shot at everything and blew up the field.

Or they were in the wrong field.

Fennville has historically good zones and you can pick zones on weather. Muskegon is constantly changing. Year to year the crops change. Then within a season the fields are harvested. Then the birds can feed them out. Even what combine they use to harvest affects how good a field may be.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

What would be a wrong spread? How many decoys do you advise using, all geese, some field duck decoys?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Daughter and I drew one out of one in the youth draw and are guarding some sheet water. Wind isn't as east as planned so I gotta move some decoys.

Steered some newbies that asked the right questions to my fall back zone. Hope it works out for them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I've set five dozen geese, three dozen ducks, two spinnies. This is a small spread for me but where I'm at the birds are coming here and I don't have to sell it, just close it.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Ah. By the way it looks like we came close to meeting earlier. I was the guy waiting for a standby field.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Had a hen slide through and land at the other end of my zone. Was not ready or expecting that. Then had a three pack circle, a little closer each time. Took them on the third swing and missed. Wasn't a great shot but should have dropped something. Or let them circle more...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Just had a four pack come out high while I was taking a leak. Figures.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just had a four pack come out high while I was taking a leak. Figures.


Weren’t you bragging earlier today about shooting ducks while taking a leak? Lol. Have your gun with you?


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Not much happening here. Saw one duck at 12;30, then a Pair of geese fly by at 5;15. And a small group of duck blasting through because the guys in the field over shot them. I also took a leak but nothing the leak.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Big rig out of a kayak...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I walked away from the spread as a courtesy to my daughter. They were just window shoppers anyway.

Salvaged the hunt with a pair that got too close and one offered a poor shot that I happened to make well.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Well MWW is definitely in the lull of no new birds and no crop harvest. Unlike east side bingos that start fast and taper off, Muskegon starts well, slows down, then picks up.

We drew first out of one youth party and got the zone we wanted. Thanks to those who put out the snacks and donated swag for the youths, even if we were not well represented. Daughter ages out this year and I'm going to miss it.

We set up, about two o clock we've got the lids down on our Power Hunters and a hen parachutes in and slides off and lands. Ok. Then a three pack glided in and I worked them for three laps and opened the blind and took a shot as they were on my side. Not the best choice. Should have seen if they'd worked in closer. Should have dropped all three. Lots of should haves today.

Rain started and my daughter said to text her if it got hot, but she skipped school Friday for a college tour and had a pile of homework, so she retreated to the truck to study AP statistics and other amusements.

Had a four pack and five pack do a high fly by with no change to their pattern.

A single popped out of a ditch and circled all over the field except where we were.

Then I thought I had it. A nice flock came in low and split up. Half landed somewhere else. Two landed short. But the four were looking hard and three times the lead drake piled in and hovered over a spinny and three times I let him slide out hoping his buddies would follow.

That was a mistake. Take the bird in the hand.

Grabbed the blind and dragged it to the other side of the spread as the birds were favoring it. Had a two pack come out and mill all over. They split up and I pulled up on one only to have the other flare on the wind straight over. Switched to that one and just and the lead looked good I hit the lid of the blind. So I pushed the gun to move the lid and hit the trigger even though all I saw was raffia grass.

Boom.

Splat.

That's better.

And that was it. Daughter was kind enough to come out with the sled as I hauled ass to pile up the decoys as it was getting dark fast. With her help I was able to haul out in two heavy trips.

Met Mr. Wolf in the parking lot and had a nice chat. Hope to see him up there again when the chances are move favorable.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Correction, some beans are coming off. When they get over seeded maybe the geese will find them.


----------



## Highball28

Going to scout monday morning and hunt Tuesday morning. If anyone wants to team up I'd be willing. Otherwise I have no problem picking standby.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TNL

They were seeding winter wheat Sat am. Expect corn to start coming off in 10 days - 2 weeks. 2500 birds hanging at Ryzebols again this year. Only 250 on the unit and they are going off the unit to feed. 17K ducks there of which 14K are ruddys. One word, SLOWWWWWWWW.


----------



## jduck

I hear corn was coming down today?


----------



## TNL

23 and 24. Combines were still in 23 at dark, so I don't know if that field will be open. Some beans are still up. Drove the unit for 2 hours, nary a bird seen until 6:15pm when 2500-3000 flew in all at once from the south off the unit. Depressing when I'm the only one scouting on a Fri before a hunt. If you go, have low expectations and hope for the best.


----------



## Highball28

What's with the doom and gloom?? The last 2 hunt days have been great at the wastewater! Thanks to stiffneck rob and Goosemanrdk for letting me join up on tuesday for a group of 4. Today we were back at it and shot 9 mallards and a black on last draw. Had to start packing up by 10.























Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG

I've been on hunts like that at MWW with FBD and Waterfowler83. Some days we've knocked the crap out of them, others we haven't...but damn when it's right there it can be a heck of a lot of fun. 

FBD...do I still win the farthest drive award or do these guys top me?  I remember the guy in the office asking me "where did you say you were from?" 

Great job all!


----------



## waxico

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pack mule skills are important at the WW. Even though there was an empty Jet Sled available...


You look like a hillbilly extra from American Hustle.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"FBD...do I still win the farthest drive award or do these guys top me?  I remember the guy in the office asking me "where did you say you were from?" 

Ohio is still farther that Detroit. Yes I said Detroit. To us west siders I don't care if it north south east west Grosse heights park township flat shores. It's all Detroit. Pretty much from Monroe to Port Huron.

But I won't lump ya'all in with Ann Arbor and Ann Arbor Heights (Ypsilanti, whose citizens always seem to have to point out that they don't live in Ann Arbor).


----------



## LumberJ

Strangest find of the morning: while AJ and I were cutting grass for the blinds we came across what I'm 90% convinced was Agave plants, and right next to that we found some Prickly Pear cactus growing! What??? Still not certain that yesterday wasn't just a dream. In any event, I might have to try and cultivate & distill some of that next trip. I think we could really have some stories to tell after a bottle of MWW Tequila.


----------



## ajkulish

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I think after hiking to the far end of a field in semi - frozen chisel plow last year and taking two hours to set up, that we were done with set up and waiting at 12:40 yesterday was a huge disappointment to AJ.
> 
> This also included time for some weed whipping. I forgot the hedge clipper but from somewhere an electric weed whip showed up. You want to pile a lot of grass in a hurry to stubble a blind - a weed whip will do that. Weird to be setting decoys and hear lawn work going on at the edge of the field.


I didn't even think about hedge clippers, they'd probably take corn on a lot better....

I was 100% expecting to be sinking in that frosted mush yesterday. I put so much emphasis on layering right so I wouldn't be a sweaty freezing mess, packing as light as I could, making things like brushing as fast as possible, etc. Pleasant surprise to not have to worry about any of it. Hell, I was even close enough to the truck to swap out guns. I got home at a reasonable time, didn't have to drive through weather, had time to watch some TV with a cold one or three, polar opposite of every hunt I have had this year lol. 

"Also need to give props to the crew for being efficient with the birds that worked yesterday. Most of the time when I was trying to line up on a bird, it was already dead before I got the lead sorted out. I think every goose that worked in but one didn't leave. And they were hitting the ground dead - not a lot of follow up work required."

Likewise, that 16 still works. I cracked myself up at the end when I pulled the trigger on that last goose. You already balled it up but I had it lead, and was set on letting it bark lol. Jeremiah sure is a shooter though.


----------



## LumberJ

waxico said:


> You look like a hillbilly extra from American Hustle.


Ha! That looks more like the resplendent visage of Denis St.Clair from @Da.Outdoor.Hour


----------



## BumpRacerX

Just a heads up for anyone looking for a cheap layout. Menards has their basic for $69.99 and the deluxe for $89.99. I picked up one of each tonight because I want to see what the difference is between them. I think it's just a storage pocket and cup holder.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Make sure you either mud them well or even better work them over with several cans of flat khaki (I like the Rustoleum camo series) spray paint to knock the shine down.

Just put raffia on my Roger's LP and that thing is so dark, even after two cans of paint. Between that and the raffia being in my crawl space, whoever uses that is going to be one weird kind of high.

That said, when are you coming out?


----------



## Chris Freeman

Has anyone been out scouting the fields recently? Many birds? Thinking about making the drive over for tomorrow but really not sure. I've got a 3 hour drive and am worried about driving all the way to watch the beautiful sky!

Thanks.


----------



## pikenetter

Chris Freeman said:


> Has anyone been out scouting the fields recently? Many birds? Thinking about making the drive over for tomorrow but really not sure. I've got a 3 hour drive and am worried about driving all the way to watch the beautiful sky!
> 
> Thanks.


Saw field in between grand Haven and Holland today with 2000 mallards in it. Don’t know about the waste water I can’t go scout because it’s dark when I get out of work.


----------



## Highball28

Chris Freeman said:


> Has anyone been out scouting the fields recently? Many birds? Thinking about making the drive over for tomorrow but really not sure. I've got a 3 hour drive and am worried about driving all the way to watch the beautiful sky!
> 
> Thanks.


It was pretty bleak today. If it were me, personally I'd wait for a better weather day to make the drive.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GADWALL21

Highball28 said:


> It was pretty bleak today. If it were me, personally I'd wait for a better weather day to make the drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What would you consider optimal weather conditions that may lead to more success?


----------



## Matt.tzew

GADWALL21 said:


> What would you consider optimal weather conditions that may lead to more success?


Wind and snow

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Live from the field with Gadwall21 and his son guarding 22 dozen goose decoys. Birds didn't fly until just before hours last night so we wait. This is their consolation hunt after getting hosed at FP on draw one on the youth hunt so we started draw 9/10...










Flushed a lost mallard out of the zone setting up and took a spinny pole to the chin so we're off to a dubious start.


----------



## Macs13

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Live from the field with Gadwall21 and his son guarding 22 dozen goose decoys. Birds didn't fly until just before hours last night so we wait. This is their consolation hunt after getting hosed at FP on draw one on the youth hunt so we started draw 9/10...
> 
> View attachment 460601
> 
> 
> Flushed a lost mallard out of the zone setting up and took a spinny pole to the chin so we're off to a dubious start.


Goose success?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GADWALL21

Made the 3 hour trek, 1 way, to learn a new Wetland Wonder area on a most gracious invite from FBD. The birds definitely had other plans today but we thoroughly enjoyed our time there & the company of our new friend. Something to be said about watching those birds flyover you while you’re on your back peering thru the mesh. Birds won today but we’ll be back at some point to seek revenge!! Thanks again for the invite!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

One drake mallard at fifteen yards that I didn't shoot or call the shot on. He slid in from my side from behind and was just there for a brief second.

First trip there in like six years we haven't killed a bird. Saw about 800 geese, had some line up just out of range, including three white fronts, and a five pack straight overhead that we probably should have tried.

If gladly host Rich and Hunter again if they'd be up for another try.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Pulled the cards turned in last night and with one or two zones unreported there were three zones with one duck each. I know one of the zones still picking up had some geese. Pretty rough day.


----------



## GADWALL21

Far Beyond Driven said:


> One drake mallard at fifteen yards that I didn't shoot or call the shot on. He slid in from my side from behind and was just there for a brief second.
> 
> First trip there in like six years we haven't killed a bird. Saw about 800 geese, had some line up just out of range, including three white fronts, and a five pack straight overhead that we probably should have tried.
> 
> If gladly host Rich and Hunter again if they'd be up for another try.


FOR SURE!!


----------



## ice ghost

Your birds have moved south for sure. Its gotten right since Thursday. Really right


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I am willing to join/help out. I have 2 doz silhouette goose decoys, 2 mallard spinners, 6 full body mallard field decoys, 2 doz shell goose decoys, 2 doz wind sock goose decoys. I was going to go solo but willing join in if needed.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I was thinking afternoon hunt this saturday.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Snow cover may be a factor this weekend. Hate it when there's just enough snow to make snow covers too white, and not snow covers are not white enough.


----------



## BFG

Friend down here uses the "Fast-rope" material or whatever the hell it's called. Basically it's strips of material sewn into rope and is perfect for conditions where the snow isn't deep enough for covers. I've also racing striped my blinds with flat white Krylon. 

I would think one could find something that would work at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Steve Fifer

BFG said:


> Friend down here uses the "Fast-rope" material or whatever the hell it's called. Basically it's strips of material sewn into rope and is perfect for conditions where the snow isn't deep enough for covers. I've also racing striped my blinds with flat white Krylon.
> 
> I would think one could find something that would work at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## StiffNeckRob

MILONEWOLF said:


> I am willing to join/help out. I have 2 doz silhouette goose decoys, 2 mallard spinners, 6 full body mallard field decoys, 2 doz shell goose decoys, 2 doz wind sock goose decoys. I was going to go solo but willing join in if needed.


Are you on Facebook at all?


----------



## Steve Fifer

Hobby Lobby spray snow. Worked pretty good last year. Doesn't last long but it blends pretty well. If you want your blind white you just spray on more. When it dries it will brush off your blind so it isnt permanent.


----------



## waxico

Steve Fifer said:


> Hobby Lobby spray snow. Worked pretty good last year. Doesn't last long but it blends pretty well. If you want your blind white you just spray on more. When it dries it will brush off your blind so it isnt permanent.


You get to LSC over the holiday? How did it go? Weather was bad, either sporty or glass. We did very poorly...


----------



## Steve Fifer

waxico said:


> You get to LSC over the holiday? How did it go? Weather was bad, either sporty or glass. We did very poorly...


I didn't. I have a couple friends over on Saginaw Bay now. I think they got 9 Longtails today. They didn't comment on the weather or duck numbers.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Where's the updates?


----------



## Matt.tzew

BumpRacerX said:


> Where's the updates?


6 geese flew this morning. IT WAS D.E.A.D. hopefully the PM draw guys light them up

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyduck

Just high flyers so far.


----------



## Highball28

Real high.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt.tzew

Looks like they all moved south to the Coopersville refuge behind taco Bell. There were thousands in the field next to the waste water on 96

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fifer

Matt.tzew said:


> Looks like they all moved south to the Coopersville refuge behind taco Bell. There were thousands in the field next to the waste water on 96
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Finished out the season with FBD and a father/son team new to the WW. FBD, thanks for the invite at the draw. We were able to coax much close enough to shoot, in fact I whiffed three times on the only duck we had in the decoys. But I had a great time with some new friends. 
I want to thank all the folks that helped me along this year at MWW. I new place for me and a great hunting location I'll definetly frequent next season. Time to get some silos. Anyone interested in 23 Big Foots in great shape please check out the Classifieds.


----------



## Rgrinny

Steve Fifer said:


> Finished out the season with FBD and a father/son team new to the WW. FBD, thanks for the invite at the draw. We were able to coax much close enough to shoot, in fact I whiffed three times on the only duck we had in the decoys. But I had a great time with some new friends.
> I want to thank all the folks that helped me along this year at MWW. I new place for me and a great hunting location I'll definetly frequent next season. Time to get some silos. Anyone interested in 23 Big Foots in great shape please check out the Classifieds.


Steve it was great to meet you and FBD today, we had a great time hunting regardless that no feathers hit the ground. A huge thanks to FBD, for scouting and showing us the ropes and allowing us to hunt over his huge spread of decoys...pretty cool that we got the #1 draw too! It was amazing the amount of birds that were flying nearly all day. My son was so excited on the way home he told me about all the “new” Christmas presents he now wants....”a layout blind, decoys, a goose flag, a goose call etc...” he’s going to be very excited about the 20 gauge under the tree on the 25th...


----------



## MILONEWOLF

StiffNeckRob said:


> Are you on Facebook at all?


No, I am not on Facebook.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Probably the most fun I've ever had on a hunt where I didn't pop the safety off. Had one duck do it right and escape, and a single goose that tried really hard to die. We pulled the blinds back from the spread to have the birds not focus on them and figured any birds that worked would skirt and circle. 

Nope, piled right through the pocket. It went towards 19 and we heard a shot so I hope they got it. 

Asked if the crew wanted a zone with lots of birds that probably would frustrate us, or a zone with a couple birds that would be more likely to work. We went for volume and it was a show. Ahh, Muskegon, where you can have 2000 birds in your zone and walk out with none.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Props to the stand by guys that shared the zone with us and helped us Santa snow our blinds. Eleventh pick and ended up in the field that was full of birds last night. We loaned them an extra jet sled and also backed off on some ducks that clearly wanted their spread.

Pity they didn't show up draw one from the up wind side of the zone. I'd tip a hat to that.

Unfortunately neither of us found anything the geese wanted.


----------



## optimax115

Matt.tzew said:


> 6 geese flew this morning. IT WAS D.E.A.D. hopefully the PM draw guys light them up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


More than 6 flew this morning...


----------



## tkpolasek

Anyone goose hunting tomorrow morning that might have a opening in there party? I've never hunted MWW would like to give it a try but don't want to go solo.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I wouldn't be too worried about it. There will not be a lot of parties and the weather might make those geese freak out a little bit.

I'll be working my first Tuesday in eight weeks getting my ass chewed by all the people's who's meetings I've not attended for the last eight weeks...


----------



## tkpolasek

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about it. There will not be a lot of parties and the weather might make those geese freak out a little bit.
> 
> I'll be working my first Tuesday in eight weeks getting my ass chewed by all the people's who's meetings I've not attended for the last eight weeks...


----------



## tkpolasek

Yeah I'm just hoping I could hook up with someone and help carry stuff if nothing else. Always tough your first time when you don't even have a idea where to begin. Out that way now checking things out. 


Far Beyond Driven said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about it. There will not be a lot of parties and the weather might make those geese freak out a little bit.
> 
> I'll be working my first Tuesday in eight weeks getting my ass chewed by all the people's who's meetings I've not attended for the last eight weeks...


----------



## StiffNeckRob

tkpolasek said:


> Yeah I'm just hoping I could hook up with someone and help carry stuff if nothing else. Always tough your first time when you don't even have a idea where to begin. Out that way now checking things out.


Are you on Facebook at all? We've created a group and I know a couple of guys with experience were looking to join up. Look up the Muskegon Wastewater Waterfowl Unofficial group.


----------



## tkpolasek

StiffNeckRob said:


> Are you on Facebook at all? We've created a group and I know a couple of guys with experience were looking to join up. Look up the Muskegon Wastewater Waterfowl Unofficial group.


Not on Facebook but I will try to look it up.


----------



## choc24/7

is this place usually a dry field hunt or both? never seen the place. is it all walk-in?...i live by shiawassee


----------



## Matt.tzew

choc24/7 said:


> is this place usually a dry field hunt or both? never seen the place. is it all walk-in?...i live by shiawassee


It's all dry crop circles. A few low spots that hold water at times throughout the season.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## choc24/7

i see the map and google earth. do they let singles out or only parties? cant read it to well on phone. just started reading through the thread, does it not get many parties like shiawassee over here?  thanks


----------



## Matt.tzew

choc24/7 said:


> i see the map and google earth. do they let singles out or only parties? cant read it to well on phone. just started reading through the thread, does it not get many parties like shiawassee over here? thanks


Singles get leftovers. ~30 parties opening day. Less on Tuesday's more on Saturdays. You can check lasts years data on the Wetland wonder website for more accurate info. You can always get a field. Scouting helps immensely. They post kill charts if you want to go off those.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.tzew

Matt.tzew said:


> Singles get leftovers. ~30 parties opening day. Less on Tuesday's more on Saturdays. You can check lasts years data on the Wetland wonder website for more accurate info. You can always get a field. Scouting helps immensely. They post kill charts if you want to go off those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


To quote the guys that drove by our field last Saturday AM, "We just came to get a punch and scratched"

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## choc24/7

so its not an everyday hunt place?


----------



## Matt.tzew

choc24/7 said:


> so its not an everyday hunt place?


Saturdays and Tuesday's check the digest for opening and closing dates. There's three more days left for geese this year. Am and pm draw

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## choc24/7

thanks. i wont be making it this year.


----------



## Matt.tzew

choc24/7 said:


> thanks. i wont be making it this year.


No problem. Are you on Facebook? There's an unofficial Facebook group for the unit. Lot of guys looking to team up and offer help. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## choc24/7

i just joined that page. looks like a great spot. shiawassee is getting old and hard on my back with all that standing. plus i hate being in ball deep freezing water. does people use panel blinds there with success? the fields look huge


----------



## Rockydawg

choc24/7 said:


> i just joined that page. looks like a great spot. shiawassee is getting old and hard on my back with all that standing. plus i hate being in ball deep freezing water. does people use panel blinds there with success? the fields look huge


Most of the fields are approximately 150 acre circles, and you get 1/2 of that to yourself. There were 91 available positions Tuesday, and 3 parties showed for each draw. There is plenty of room between hunters.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

My full intention is to hunt this Saturday. I have several dozen goose decoys: silohouttes, silosock, shell, and some full body. So I can pool my decoys with someone? Also I am not on Facebook, so Michigan Sportsman is my only social media site.


----------



## Rockydawg

MILONEWOLF said:


> My full intention is to hunt this Saturday. I have several dozen goose decoys: silohouttes, silosock, shell, and some full body. So I can pool my decoys with someone? Also I am not on Facebook, so Michigan Sportsman is my only social media site.


I’m not sure if our group is going morning or afternoon yet. Glad to help with any advice, or equipment you might need. You’ll have the best luck partnering up with someone on the Facebook page.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Well my intuition says afternoons are better for geese but I am far from an expert. I will be there so I am available.


----------



## Rockydawg

MILONEWOLF said:


> Well my intuition says afternoons are better for geese but I am far from an expert. I will be there so I am available.


You can drive around in the morning that way and get a feel for the place. My best guess is that we will be in the afternoon as well.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Not that I trust the weather people but it looks as of now afternoon snow showers. That could be helpful with geese?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Might make them a little more itchy to feed. Give a detailed report here when you're done like you have before. Too much talk here and too little reports; even bad ones help.


----------



## BFG

If it's gonna snow, them geese get itchy for food.


----------



## Chris Freeman

Anyone know what the current field conditions are like?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

No or very little snow. If they're done cutting corn, that means they came back around and wiped out the standing corn strips as well.


----------



## Chris Freeman

Far Beyond Driven said:


> No or very little snow. If they're done cutting corn, that means they came back around and wiped out the standing corn strips as well.


Thanks for the update. So no strips left you think. Well have to use A frames or layouts. Appreciate the info! Have a good hunt everyone.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

They were down to a field and a half last week so I have to think it's all gone now. No word on if they started tilling the corn.


----------



## Highball28

Just got home from a long and tedious scout. No snow, no strips and no tillage as of yet. Birds were moving ok, but they'll be hard to hunt tomorrow I'll leave it at that.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28

Chris Freeman said:


> Thanks for the update. So no strips left you think. Well have to use A frames or layouts. Appreciate the info! Have a good hunt everyone.


Layouts. You'll want layouts. Unless you're in the field next to me then have a ball with the a frame!  I tease.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TNL

optimax115 said:


> More than 6 flew this morning...


A-frame.


----------



## Rockydawg

All the corn has been harvested. No strips left anywhere. They attempted to begin tillage this morning, and there was too much frost. They will likely not till anything before the season is over, if any tillage this year at all.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Oh well, Will not be there for the afternoon hunt. Got sick during the night. And that is after I got my layout blind ready.


----------



## Rockydawg

9 registered parties this morning. 7 parties for the afternoon plus any standbys that may have come in. Plenty of birds around, but the counts did go down late in the week.


----------



## Rockydawg

As a side note, when your hunting a public area like the WW it’s bad form to not set up as quickly as possible. The afternoon guys on one half field had a nice setup all complete, and the guys came rolling in to set up the Other 1/2 field well after 12:30. Set up time is 12-1. On the way back from checking in from our morning hunt, we saw birds trying to work, but that truck was still in the middle of the field at 1:30pm well into shooting hours.

Guys, please respect others, and make an effort to drop off your stuff quickly at the rig points and get your trucks gone well before 1pm.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

It wasn't me.

You also should try to be packed up and gone by one, not walking around the other half of the zone that people have birds working at 1:15, 1:20...

At Shiawassee and NP there seems to be no hurry to be set up by one. I've been half way through a limit twice at NP before I heard another shot fired. Both times guys flushed birds to me when they came out.


----------



## Highball28

Great day! Brought my buddy who is new to the WW. Hunted the afternoon and drew 5/7. Birds were in this field the day before but I was apprehensive to take it as there were not many and the flight was not great. Hide was also in question. Pulled a bunch of grass from my neighbors ditch, filled some garabage bags and away we went. 

Set up by 1:00 and had a 3 pack decoy onto 15 yards by 1:15. My other buddy on the right dumped one and we unloaded on the remaining two to no avail. I always need one flock to shake the rust off. 10 minutes later we had a pair come out of nowhere from behind us and decoy perfectly to my buddy's right side. He went 2/2 and was done! Soon after had a group of birds work us and draw a 4 pack in from the east. They sucked right in to 20 yards, my buddy in the middle shot his bird on the right and I dumped the two on my side. 3 to go.

After a slight lull, pulled a pair from the east that never wavered. They dumped a little too far out into the spread at about 40 yards. I shot mine and my buddy's got away. 5 minutes later ended up convincing a flock of 20 to take a look. They looked hard, swung over us hovering at 30 yards and my buddy pulled up and dropped his two. 

Lesson learned, don't doubt the scout! Late season geese, completely fooled, 90 minute limit. Doesn't get better than that at the WW.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rockydawg

Highball28 said:


> Great day! Brought my buddy who is new to the WW. Hunted the afternoon and drew 5/7. Birds were in this field the day before but I was apprehensive to take it as there were not many and the flight was not great. Hide was also in question. Pulled a bunch of grass from my neighbors ditch, filled some garabage bags and away we went.
> 
> Set up by 1:00 and had a 3 pack decoy onto 15 yards by 1:15. My other buddy on the right dumped one and we unloaded on the remaining two to no avail. I always need one flock to shake the rust off. 10 minutes later we had a pair come out of nowhere from behind us and decoy perfectly to my buddy's right side. He went 2/2 and was done! Soon after had a group of birds work us and draw a 4 pack in from the east. They sucked right in to 20 yards, my buddy in the middle shot his bird on the right and I dumped the two on my side. 3 to go.
> 
> After a slight lull, pulled a pair from the east that never wavered. They dumped a little too far out into the spread at about 40 yards. I shot mine and my buddy's got away. 5 minutes later ended up convincing a flock of 20 to take a look. They looked hard, swung over us hovering at 30 yards and my buddy pulled up and dropped his two.
> 
> Lesson learned, don't doubt the scout! Late season geese, completely fooled, 90 minute limit. Doesn't get better than that at the WW.
> View attachment 468909
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome! Thanks for posting. The birds seemed very workable today.


----------



## Highball28

Rockydawg said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting. The birds seemed very workable today.


Oddly enough, they were. The only birds that came from the direction we thought they would flew before shooting time. Most of the ones we shot were trafficked in from 300+ yards.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tkpolasek

Good job on the birds. We seen a lot but just wasn't in the right place. Could have shot a bunch of mallards. They were fun to watch all night.


----------



## optimax115

Rockydawg said:


> As a side note, when your hunting a public area like the WW it’s bad form to not set up as quickly as possible. The afternoon guys on one half field had a nice setup all complete, and the guys came rolling in to set up the Other 1/2 field well after 12:30. Set up time is 12-1. On the way back from checking in from our morning hunt, we saw birds trying to work, but that truck was still in the middle of the field at 1:30pm well into shooting hours.
> 
> Guys, please respect others, and make an effort to drop off your stuff quickly at the rig points and get your trucks gone well before 1pm.


That was our neighbors with the truck in the field until 2pm! Without them, we possibly could've had a good shoot. We ended up with one goose that finished perfectly


----------



## MILONEWOLF

What are people using to cover there layout blinds? I have multi colored grass but not exactly a match for a cut cornfield?


----------



## tkpolasek

optimax115 said:


> That was our neighbors with the truck in the field until 2pm! Without them, we possibly could've had a good shoot. We ended up with one goose that finished perfectly


We was in 28 and kept wondering when they was going to get done. I knew they were definitely hurting you.


----------



## tkpolasek

MILONEWOLF said:


> What are people using to cover there layout blinds? I have multi colored grass but not exactly a match for a cut cornfield?


Just tuck corn stalks in your blind when you get in the field.


----------



## Rockydawg

MILONEWOLF said:


> What are people using to cover there layout blinds? I have multi colored grass but not exactly a match for a cut cornfield?


We typically use chaff from the field, or grass from field edges if hunting a green field. Lots of guys use raffia grass permanently attached to the blinds and add a few cornstalks, or bean chaff to complete the hide. I will say this, concealment at the WW is the number one reason for success or failure. It’s worth really focusing on getting hidden!


----------



## Rockydawg

optimax115 said:


> That was our neighbors with the truck in the field until 2pm! Without them, we possibly could've had a good shoot. We ended up with one goose that finished perfectly


I wasn’t at the afternoon draw, but I was told it was a first timer with a bunch of kids. Shame on all of us regulars for not helping them more. I heard they were confused on how to find the spot, and that’s why they were late.


----------



## tkpolasek

I was at the afternoon draw and didn't see kids anywhere.


----------



## optimax115

Rockydawg said:


> I wasn’t at the afternoon draw, but I was told it was a first timer with a bunch of kids. Shame on all of us regulars for not helping them more. I heard they were confused on how to find the spot, and that’s why they were late.


They drew #1 and bailed out of there quick. They didn't seem to want or ask for help. I know they were new to the ww. That's why I'm not upset about it. We all had to learn somehow. If and when I do see them again, I plan on offering some insight on timing and setting up quicker. I've had many great hunts out there this season, I'm not going to bust their balls


----------



## TNL

Props to the guys with the limit above at the pm hunt Sat. They worked for it. First time in nearly 4 decades I witnessed guys grassing their blinds in the parking lot. The pick was iffy too. We were 2nd overall and passed on that spot for a field that was "semi-full" the day before. I saw those same birds too at their spot while scouting. There weren't many. Wind and weather play a huge role. Wind changed dramatically from the day before and birds started flying out NW instead of NE from their loafing spot on the ice. Well done guys.

It's a shame you missed out on the real fun. Freezing rain iced up trucks, decoys, my duck coat, and my glasses...although it made for an easy sled pull out of the field. Got sideways on White leaving the place. Good times.


----------



## Highball28

TNL said:


> Props to the guys with the limit above at the pm hunt Sat. They worked for it. First time in nearly 4 decades I witnessed guys grassing their blinds in the parking lot. The pick was iffy too. We were 2nd overall and passed on that spot for a field that was "semi-full" the day before. I saw those same birds too at their spot while scouting. There weren't many. Wind and weather play a huge role. Wind changed dramatically from the day before and birds started flying out NW instead of NE from their loafing spot on the ice. Well done guys.
> 
> It's a shame you missed out on the real fun. Freezing rain iced up trucks, decoys, my duck coat, and my glasses...although it made for an easy sled pull out of the field. Got sideways on White leaving the place. Good times.


With 37 dozen decoys we knew we had to get the grass done before noon. Still were barely set up by shooting time. Ran the whole spread though!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MILONEWOLF

37 doz decoys = 444 decoys. Were these all silhouette decoys?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I bet if you add up the numbers, Highball's seen more birds drop over his spreads at the WW than anyone this year.


----------



## Highball28

MILONEWOLF said:


> 37 doz decoys = 444 decoys. Were these all silhouette decoys?


If I'm doing the math right i believe it was 12 dozen black and white silos, 23 dozen divebombs a dozen big Al's and a dozen avians right in the hole. Oddly enough it was one of the most natural spreads I've ever seen. Make em look like real geese, spread em out and give em a clear open spot to land.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I bet if you add up the numbers, Highball's seen more birds drop over his spreads at the WW than anyone this year.


To be fair, most of these hunts weren't my spreads. I was incredibly fortunate this year to hunt with and learn from a few of the best. Very blessed at the WW this year. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Ah yes but when you've been on your own it's been consistent. I've had two good hunts and way too many 0's and 1's...


----------



## Highball28

One thing I did a bit different this year was choose my weather days. Most of the days I didn't hunt were sunny and windless, which seemed to help quite a bit. I do have a 1 and two 0 hunts recorded as well!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MILONEWOLF

My wife will be upset with all the decoys from divebomb I will be ordering. She says I already have enough decoys. But I do not appreciate the negativity of that opinion. I may have 8 doz now but need to step up my game to reach 44 doz!


----------



## Matt.tzew

Never say, "I have enough decoys." The correct verbiage is, "I almost have enough decoys." Unless you hunt Todd or MWW in which case you can never have enough. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

At what point does a spread reach "black hole" proportions?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Shot over three dozen decoys and one spinner, with a 20 gauge. But those were when the stars aligned and I'm sure I'd had another goose and mallard if I had 37 dozen out.


----------

